# Train or bus from Lisbon to santander



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone done this journey?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nightmare direct trains from Portugal no, easiest route for Caldas area would be Entrocomento, Fatima or Pombal to Valladolid 7.5 hrsish change for Santander around 4 hrs let alone sorting out connections.
Other connections via Vigo, Corunna worse
Done it once never again

Spanish rail Passengers - Timetables


----------

